# Idle problem



## pnaralove (Nov 19, 2007)

99 Altima GXE / Auto / 96000 mi
*NO* service engine light is on

Here are my problem
1. about less tahn 40 mph : rpm goes down to 1000 drastically as soon as I release gas pedal 
2. about more than 40 mph : rpm goes down to 1000 and up 1500 automatically as soon as I release the gas pedal. But if I push brake pedal to reduce the speed quickly, rpm goes down to 1000 and scraping sound comes out from engine or Tranny
3. Sometimes engine temp goes down to half of normal temp and car is pinging or knocking when I release gas pedal.
4. Rattling noise from passenger side when gear is Drive position(usually stop signal) but if I push gas pedal, no more noise 
5. Car starts at 2000 rpm in winter season.

I did tune-up, changed engine temperature sensor, throttle body clean.
Mechanic said it could be idle control valve, engine mount ot power steering problem.
But I am not sure...
Any idea or suggestion? 
Thank you


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Have same prob with mine if it is a problem. Just tends to drop when it hits the right spot. 
2. Check the tranny fluid level maybe or for loose parts?
3. No idea
4. Mine does the same, I believe its the tension pulley or something rattling around the belt. 
5. Just higher temps to warm the engine faster. Can't explain it in much more detail but mine does the same, it also takes longer to shift because the tranny is cold. 

I'd have 2 checked out asap along with 3 while your at it. 1,4,5 are pretty much normal. 

I have a 2000 GXE with 120k on it, 1,4,5 have been with me since 60k. Good luck to you. :lame:









pnaralove said:


> 99 Altima GXE / Auto / 96000 mi
> *NO* service engine light is on
> 
> Here are my problem
> ...


----------

